# Limping Pyr



## woodsie (Jan 30, 2013)

My 2 year old G Pyr is limping on his front right paw since last night. It seemed to really be bothering him and he didn't even want to walk. I have checked out his leg and he had an inflamed and twitching muscle is his forearm...I think that is jus fatigued from keeping his paw up all the time. I rubbed the muscle down and he seemed to relax some. This morning I checked all between his toes and pads but can't see or feel injury there but it does seem that the source of his discomfort is in his paw somewhere. 

I made a vet appointment but as I was finishing the morning chores he came barrelling down the hill barking and looking completely normal. I came inside and cancelled the vet appointment but now he is limping around again?

I am thinking it must not be a blown tendon or anything too serious if he can run on it when he wants too and feels there is something warranting him barking at. Should I try to get him into the vet or just give it some time to heal? Anything I should be checking? I just want to make sure he doesn't have any permanent damage, he's a great dog. 

Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## goodolboy (Jan 30, 2013)

Sounds like a great dog your really fond of. Get him to the vet. A good dog is hard to replace
You'll never wish you hadn't taken him to the vet


----------



## Alice Acres (Jan 30, 2013)

I would still keep the vet appt.
 Our young lab got ran over out on our field road by my husband (being a foolish 18 month old and ran in front of him while the truck was going about 10 mph  ) It ran over one front leg. He was barely limping, but seeing we KNEW he had suffered significant trauma, I took him in and had it xrayed. NO fractures, but he had tore the joint capsule at the elbow - where the shoulder and leg meet. The next day - he still jumped our 4 foot yard fence!! He went on kennel rest after that, as he needed 6 weeks of rest to heal it. He's 3 yrs old now, and healed fine. 
But I never would have known how severe the injury was without taking him in!


----------



## woodsie (Jan 30, 2013)

thanks everyone...I guess I'll go get him checked tomorrow...by the time I noticed him limping it was past the vet appt time. 

He seems to be okay but sometimes these things are worse than they let on. Better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## woodsie (Feb 1, 2013)

Took Samson to the vet this morning....he did so well - again such a GREAT dog and definitely worth the peace of mind knowing he's going to be okay. Well, the vet poked, and squeezed his paw and then decided to shave it and underneath it was black and purple....OUCH!!! 

I am thinking someone ran over his paw...we have 8 rental houses on our property and most people are really good with the animals and dogs but the dogs are terrible around the vehicles, so laidback and happy to escort the cars and I think someone must have run over it, the only explanation that could cause that kind of bruising. 

Doesn't appear to have anything broken, just really sore. He seems to be doing a little better already and now he has good drugs so pain should be a little more managable. 

thanks for the encouragement in taking him to the vet...feel so much better knowing he's going to be okay. Here's a pic of the Samson today...sorry it so far away.


----------



## goodolboy (Feb 1, 2013)

That's great, dog looks great too. Keep them in good health and they will serve you well.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 1, 2013)

Handsome dog.


----------



## Remuda1 (Feb 1, 2013)

I bet the snow is helping with the inflammation too. Glad he's on the mend for you


----------

